# iFrame Problem(?)



## klangdesigner (3. April 2004)

Binde einen iFrame wie folgt ein:

<iframe width="100%" height="100%" BORDER="0" SCROLLING="auto" name="iframe" SRC="news.html"></iframe>

Trotzdem habe ich den unschönen Rand.

Der iFrame befindet sich in einer Tabelle.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran es liegt?


Viele Grüße,

Marko

http://www.werkstattpessimisten.de   - http://www.germankraft.de


----------



## zeromancer (3. April 2004)

Das Attribut heisst FRAMEBORDER und nicht nur BORDER


----------



## klangdesigner (3. April 2004)

*IFrame*

Aber auch mit Frameborder kommt so ein dummer rand ringsum.

Woran liegt der Fehler?


----------



## steff aka sId (3. April 2004)

```
<iframe frameborder="0" scrolling="auto" height="100%" width="100%" src="blub.htm"/>
```

Bei mir funktioniert das so ohne probs. Woran dein Fehler liegt weiß ich nicht. 
Greetz Steff


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. April 2004)

Falls du von einem weissen Rand sprichst.... dafür gibts marginwidth/marginheight

```
<iframe border="0"frameborder="0"scrolling="no"marginheight="0"marginwidth="0"src="blubb.htm">blubb</iframe>
```


----------



## klangdesigner (3. April 2004)

*iFrame*

danke fatalus jetz geht es wie es sein sollte.

marko


----------

